# Update on Friday's storm



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

How much did you guys get so far?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

0.05" .............. on the grass lol


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Just started here...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

*Picture updates*

This was taken at 10am. sorry poor quality


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Not much going on over at your place..it is coming down here and i have a 1/2 inch.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we just passed 1" at 10:30.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ill try to get hourly pictures. In the last 40mins since i took the pic the snow really picked up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres an hour later at 11am


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here about 1/2" of sleet. :angry: 
Very cold roads are ice


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres the pic from around 12pm...the state just went by, they plowed and laid salt down now nothings sticking to the roads.

And the truck just waiting.......


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

06HD BOSS;384478 said:


> Heres the pic from around 12pm...the state just went by, they plowed and laid salt down now nothings sticking to the roads.
> 
> And the truck just waiting.......


Nice truck.. Hope you get to use it today. This looks like the last one. April is right around the corner. If you get to go out post some pictures


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

5" and counting. heading out for the first round in a little while.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

at 1:00 here in Hershey Pa we have almost 3" on the grass and 1 1/2" slush on the roads they say we're gonna get around 10" - 12" by late tonight maybe more.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres the 1pm pics. 
Got a little more than 3 on the grass and about 2.5 on the driveway. Be heading out around 3pm to get everything opened up for the evening commute.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We have about 1" on the ground at 1:50 and it is coming down hard. Looks like it is going to be snowing heavily around 10 PM tonight!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

got pritty muhc nothing here...little on the grass none on the roads, none to matter any way....they are calling for the switch to sleet around 9, better see some of those 3" per HR snow-fall-rates soon, and this is going to be another BUST...i HOPE NOT!


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

there was just snow on the grass all morning here and then all of a sudden it started snowing like crazy and we have abou 2 incesh now and its still falling heavy.:yow!:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*pathetic disaster!*

We are heading out soon, there's about 2" here south of boston. We were aerating athletic fields wendsday, it was 70 degrees! Pathetic winter!


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*3/16*

It's 1530 and 22 degrees with 1/2 an inch plus, very fine but heavy and blowing around.
The NHDoT is already out and plowing. Hippy.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

At 4 PM we have about 2.5" inches or so. It is fairly light and blowing all over the place. 19 degrees and dropping. Roads are a mess. I haven't seen a plow or sander go by yet, but they are all loaded and ready to go. They have every plow possible on, even the huge ones that go on the loaders (which rarely get taken out).


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We have about 7" on the ground right now. Hard to tell with the 35+ MPH winds blowing across the fields. Drift to about 1.5' in spots. It's COLD, probably around 17 degrees or so. I'll be heading out in a few minutes, two sweatshirts, a jacket, two pairs of pants, two pairs of socks and all! Be safe out there guys. Looks like we are going to get a good amount out of this! That rain line is probably going to stay further south than first thought. Maybe I'll break even this year after all!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

It's winter weather out there, thats for sure. Snowing like mad, Low visibility, Cars slip sliding everywhere, roads are a mess. Get close to 12" I'd say a solid 10" right now with deep drifts. 

Saw a contractor for the town in a backoe trying to make it up a street, tires started spinning and the the whole rig slid backward about 50' and spun out sideways across the street. He just turned around and went the other way.

Worked from 6-9 tonight banging out resys with a buddy of mine with me. Will out be a good portion of the day tomorrow, got alot of driveways and then all the people that flag you down to clear them out.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

i've got about 3-5" of freakin ice sand. It's heavy. It's been all sleet all day and freezing rain to. there's big piles in corners where it all slides of roof tops. Booooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

They'll all pay dearly for this one, I have so far and have more to do. Boo again, but hoooray for money. But boo again for spring clean-up delays. I think I'll sleep thru St. Patty's Day. D'oh.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Just got in from plowing since 3pm...... It was a killer out there. First rain/ sleet, then sleet/ snow. Everything went good until about 2:30 am. Got water in to the control box when i raised the plow the truck died( same thing happened on 2/14 but that time water got in to the control box, and the plow couldnt go left and right) Had to get a buddy of mine to finish plowing the rest of my last lot( i was able to plow about 3/4 of it until this happened) Then on the way home i hit a huge pot hole on the entrance ramp to the expressway and messed up the right front wheel. :crying: :crying: 
I wonder how much this is going to cost. :crying: 
Hope you guys did ok.


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Snow 3/17*

It's 0815 - 21* - snow/sleet/frz rain all at once. Got 10/12 +/- inchs but it's still blowing around and can't get a good measurement. Radar looks like we're on the edge of the snow mix line and close to the end of it. Hippy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I just got back in. Went out at 3pm yesterday, opened everything up went home at around 11:30pm and went back out at 7am this morning and now home at 5pm. This sh*t was bad news! The first round yesterday cleaned up so nice but what a pain the ass today!! And ive never heard so many customers b*tch about every little thing! Being out last night and knowing i was going back out today, obviously i wasnt going to do a super clean job last night and just make it all nice today.....customer - "Well you were here last night and came back today and that isnt satisfactory" Then some jamacian home care nurse that doesnt speak english and lives with an eldery lady that we do, has the nerve to stand out there in her pajamas and watch me shovel in front of the garage doors telling me what i missed and how much farther to push it over here or there and that there was a dusting of snow still infront of the door. After she said like 3 things for me to do i said "are you f***ing serious" and just got in the truck and left. Grab a shovel yourself you lazy ******! 

UGHHHH sorry you all know how it is LOL


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Quality SR;384655 said:


> Just got in from plowing since 3pm...... It was a killer out there. First rain/ sleet, then sleet/ snow. Everything went good until about 2:30 am. Got water in to the control box when i raised the plow the truck died( same thing happened on 2/14 but that time water got in to the control box, and the plow couldnt go left and right) Had to get a buddy of mine to finish plowing the rest of my last lot( i was able to plow about 3/4 of it until this happened) Then on the way home i hit a huge pot hole on the entrance ramp to the expressway and messed up the right front wheel. :crying: :crying:
> I wonder how much this is going to cost. :crying:
> Hope you guys did ok.


I hope the pot hole you are talking about is the mouthpiece on a bong or the end of a big fatty! Someone quote me on that. Pot Hole. So many more ways I could go withtthat....hee hee hee....

Stupid LIE.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

06HD BOSS;384748 said:


> I just got back in. Went out at 3pm yesterday, opened everything up went home at around 11:30pm and went back out at 7am this morning and now home at 5pm. This sh*t was bad news! The first round yesterday cleaned up so nice but what a pain the ass today!! And ive never heard so many customers b*tch about every little thing! Being out last night and knowing i was going back out today, obviously i wasnt going to do a super clean job last night and just make it all nice today.....customer - "Well you were here last night and came back today and that isnt satisfactory" Then some jamacian home care nurse that doesnt speak english and lives with an eldery lady that we do, has the nerve to stand out there in her pajamas and watch me shovel in front of the garage doors telling me what i missed and how much farther to push it over here or there and that there was a dusting of snow still infront of the door. After she said like 3 things for me to do i said "are you f***ing serious" and just got in the truck and left. Grab a shovel yourself you lazy ******!
> 
> UGHHHH sorry you all know how it is LOL


Add 50$ to each of their bills. F them, hard. F em F em F em.

I did the same thing, almost same time periods too. After sidewalks were pretty clear last night and early a.m. the stupid ass town plows (I know, they're doing what they're supposed to) recovered the walks with all the **** from the road...Big FU for that too. Not like there was a choice, I understand, the FU is for the situation, not the guys driving the trucks. So, some people have a path now on the walks only the width of a shovel, usually I do the whole walk side to side, but this was the best I could do after it refroze. Anyone biatches and F them too! F em all!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, what a storm. We ended up with atleast 14". Hard to tell with all the blowing around. I worked 12 hours straight and about 17 hours total, but it as nice to actually have a decent amount of snow to push. I think we got the jackpot. A few miles south and the totals really dropped. We didn't get a drop of rain, but about 1" of sleet, so it did make it kind of heavy. Time for bed!


----------

